# When can I take my puppy to a park?



## uat1 (Jan 25, 2011)

I read somewhere in a book ( I can't find it again) that says I should not take a puppy outside until it has all the vaccine/shots administered.... I am taking my puppy home at 8 week old, when will I be able to safely take her our for a walk or to a park?


----------



## Rebroland (May 20, 2010)

My vet told me that you should wait until they have their 16 week old vaccinations and then give it about ten days after that.


----------



## USMCxJames (Dec 19, 2010)

I think it depends on if you live in an urban area or not. When I got Mona Lisa I immediately took her outside only to potty (she didn't have all of her shots yet). If you live in a more rural area where the grass is plenty I'd say let him/her out asap ensuring her area of play is adequately inspected for ticks/fleas and other malicious things ie. garbage, twigs. Most importantly regardless if you live in the city or not you need to get him/her acquainted to a leash. Put it on the collar and let him/her walk around the house with it.

8 weeks is way too young to be taking her out for walks especially the park. She needs to get all of her shots and that usually falls around week 16. In the meantime, only let her out to potty and try to train her to walk with a loose leash (remember outside is harder cause there's more distractions) (practice inside first then progress to outside if he/she's progressing)


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Yes, wait until at least 16 weeks to take her anywhere. I'd wait a few days after her 16 week shots so she's protected.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Mine start coming to work with me at 8 weeks... yes, that means a vet hospital. I think it depends on where you live, etc. I just do not see distemper or parvo unless some import from the South has kindly brought it to Maine. I also take my pups to classes starting at 8 weeks. Of course after golden #3, goldens #4-#9 have all been homebreds. They are not stressed and I know their moms were well taken care of. I avoid dog parks around here in general, as I see them to be parasite and kennel cough factories. I also avoid pet stores when they are younger. But they do attend soccer and lacrosse games starting at 8 weeks. It is a fine line between protecting the pup and getting it properly socialized. In fact with the pups I keep, their first foray into the public is usually the local farmer's market. I do think that the part of the country you are in should influence what you choose for exposure.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

http://www.avsabonline.org/avsabonline/images/stories/Position_Statements/puppy%20socialization.pdf

Puppy socialization is very important. The sooner you are in a puppy class the better. The most critical socialization period for pups is in between 8 weeks and 12 weeks. It is important not to expose the pup to places that unknown dogs have been such as pet stores, dog parks etc but take the pup to places where dogs aren't usually.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

We went to the local park (not dog park) at 8 weeks. As indicated if you know your risks of disease in your area you can make a better decision, and for us the risk is low here.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I would just stay away from areas that strange dog frequent; dog parks, public areas where dogs toilet, pet stores or grass areas at the vet's office. Socialization if far more important, IMHO, than the potential risk of catching something.


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

We were told to avoid parks and walks until after the final distemper/parvo and the rabies shot. Around here, that is 16 weeks. The backyard is fine, but you don't want them walking in areas that might be frequented by unvaccinated dogs. Puppy classes are usually okay a week after the second distemper/parvo shot.


----------

